# Cheap vs expensive strains



## THE FARMER (Apr 19, 2008)

Hey guys i need some advice n opinions.Ive been growing for about 2 years,5 grows done and all of the strains i grew were nirvana(afghan,white w,pure power plant),and each of these cost me like 20 euro/bucks.I am satisfied with the results but i cant get plants with big connected buds all over the branch,like in one peace like you can see in the gallery of some growers(whole plant-one big bud :hubba: ).So im wondering would the expensive strains realy give me much better results than the cheap *** 20 euro strains?Im gonna order SEN Ed Rosenthal Super Bud for 120 euro or black domina for 80 and see the diference,but what im realy asking here is the genetics a bigger factor than the grower himself?


----------



## Growdude (Apr 19, 2008)

THE FARMER said:
			
		

> Hey guys i need some advice n opinions.Ive been growing for about 2 years,5 grows done and all of the strains i grew were nirvana(afghan,white w,pure power plant),and each of these cost me like 20 euro/bucks.I am satisfied with the results but i cant get plants with big connected buds all over the branch,like in one peace like you can see in the gallery of some growers(whole plant-one big bud :hubba: ).So im wondering would the expensive strains realy give me much better results than the cheap *** 20 euro strains?Im gonna order SEN Ed Rosenthal Super Bud for 120 euro or black domina for 80 and see the diference,but what im realy asking here is the genetics a bigger factor than the grower himself?


 
Genetics is a big factor but so are other factors like light.
Tell us about your last grows ,lights, size area, nutes used ect.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

... I'm in pretty close agreement with GD. Though genetics play a huge part in potency, yeild, bud formation, ect. It's unlikely that "THAT is the reason", your buds aren't filling in. 
More likely, IMHO, that it is related to something with/in your growing environment or procedures.


----------



## THE FARMER (Apr 19, 2008)

I have 2 boxes,a 1.2m x 1m x1m veg box and a 1.4 x 0.8 x 2 m (long x wide x high) flower box (1m=3 feet).Flat white paint.

400 w hps pilips son-t pro for flower,and cfls for veg about 16000 lumens.

Soil-i only grow in soil,make a good mix, plants dont have a problem with it 

Nutes- i use a 6-6-8 fertilazer for flower once a week about half of the prescribed dose,for veg i dont use anything because i put them in large pots so they have everything they need for the first 3-4 weeks in the soil.And i put 3%hidrogen peroxide once in a while when watering.

Pots-10 liter(1l=0.26 gallons)

Airflow-2 12V fans for inlet,2 12V fans for sturing air,1 for cooling hps,and a 220V 20W bathroom fan for exaust

That covers the basics of the grow area.I cant tkink of everything right now because theres just too much things to write about,but i think the plants have good conditions.

Generaly, i know a lot about plants and i read a lot in the past few years.What i want to say is that i think im not doing anything wrong to my plants,but i feel like theres something beneficial for my plants that im just not doing,but that could just be a hunch.
oooo i wrote too much...

Dont get me wrong, i grow my own and im very satisfied with the quality,but i wanna know can it be better.(i think it can)
So i was thinking could it be that cheaper strains are the reason my plants arent quite so filled up like some of the plants ive seen in pics.
The qustion from the begining still stands.I wanna know is there a big diference between cheaper and more expensive strains when it comes to plants shape and flower conecting-cola size.

Sorry for my english,im from croatia.Im gonna post pics soon so you can see what im telling you about but right now im tired from writing this post.:afroweed:Grow on.


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2008)

> The qustion from the begining still stands.I wanna know is there a big diference between cheaper and more expensive strains when it comes to plants shape and flower conecting-cola size.


.. In my opinion.. NO...


> Sorry for my english,im from croatia.Im gonna post pics soon so you can see what im telling you about but right now im tired from writing this post


Your english is excellent! Better than some of our english speaking counterparts..  


  "I" don't spot anything "wrong" with your setup, initially. There are some procedures that some of the growers here use to aid in controling 'stretchy' plants. Look into 'trillionsofatoms' post on supercropping. It is one practiced method that works, when properly applied.


----------



## Sin inc (Apr 19, 2008)

hey am having the same prob with my hybird bag seeds strings. i have been grow out lots of bagseed of the west and eastside of my city and trying to breed these with each other and come up with some good stuff thats been about 150 plants grown out and tested for that thnik that we can't seam to get so i brought some of thoses seeds that you speak of from marijuana seeds nl they were the indoor mix. i gerw all of them out and i kept 2 of the best females and two males that came out of 10 seeds. i ahve breed thoses 2 males with my hybird bag strain to see what happen if i can't get it like we see when the big boys grow


----------



## THE FARMER (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and everything.But really you cant help me
because theres just too much things that are included in growing so
i just need to find what works best for me and my grow box.The best
way i can test this strain-cheap-expensive connection is to buy a 
expensive pack of beans and give it optimal conditions and test a few 
diferent techniques and see what gives best results,so thats what im
gonna do.Im not in a hurry so i dont need to have the best possible
results right away,hopefully they will come .

I was thinking of Sensi seeds Ed rosenthal super bud strain because it 
doesnt get more expensive than that:hubba: ,but black domina cought my eye
 and i heard good things about it,so theres my choice.I dont have any sativa/indica preferences.
What do you think about these strains,any expiriences?


----------



## karmacat (Apr 20, 2008)

Some of the cheaper strains are great value for the money Double gum from white label seeds is one example,as is Citral from Nirvana.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 20, 2008)

> would the expensive strains realy give me much better results than the cheap *** 20 euro strains?


I'm with Hick on this one. Imo, no. I've grown expensive and cheap strains and for the most part have been happier with the cheap ones. I'm doing a grow with cheap and expensive seeds now and my cheap beans are out producing my expensive ones. The only thing you get with the high dollar seeds are more stable genetics, meaning the plants the seeds make look more alike. With the cheap ones you may get ten different plants, or phenos, out of a ten pack of seeds. Stick with the cheap ones, find a keeper and take clones. Another thing is, if you have the room, grow bigger plants. Veg them longer and in the end you'll have fatter, tighter buds ime.


----------



## THE FARMER (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks a lot BBP,thats the answer i was looking for.As for veging,
i used to veg them for 1 month but i increased that to 2 
months on the last grow because i had unused hight-good 
advice


----------



## HydroManiac (Apr 21, 2008)

I would ask BBP about what nutriants your using?? For blooming I would try a stronger bloom formula...?? I really don't know though.. Ask around check what other people are using??


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

6-6-8 imo, is not good for flowering cannabis. You need something low in nitro, high in phospho, with moderate potash. Something like 2-8-4(I think thats what fox farms tiger bloom is, someone correct me if i'm wrong) would work great. Later in flowering you could increase the amount of phospho and potash with a bloom booster of some sort. I recommend Awesome Blossoms but there are several.


----------



## godtea (Apr 21, 2008)

Mandala has some highly rated strains (Hashberry ,Satori ) and they aren't priced like they come with a rolls royce as a bonus


----------



## nickname (Apr 21, 2008)

the reason why your not getting fuller bud like everyone is purely down to light intensity,

if the plants stretch during veg too much then your already on the path to stringy bud, if you also let them stretch to much in flowering your only going to worsen the situation,

if you can keep the nodes as tight as possible then when the bud grows its not going to grow direclty up because theres another bud very close to it so they fill in and grow out. this is how you get the tight bud, light intensity and light distance from the top is likely to be your problem,

over feeding during the initial weeks of flowering can also help promote stretching


----------



## THE FARMER (Apr 21, 2008)

Nope,light inensity and distance isnt a problem.Hps 400W-about
50 000 lumens for 5 plants is ok,and i keep it as close as possible.
Thanks,and all of the reasons you said make sense but i prety much
have it covered.Decided to make a change in their diet,add a bloom 
booster and some vitamin complex(thanks BBP),for the next grow
im gonna go for 4 females,put them in a bit bigger pots,try supercroping 
them and see what happens-hopefully good things,if you know what i mean.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 21, 2008)

Just remeber not to go crazy with the bloom booster. I usually start around week 4 of flower with boosters and start off with a light dose to see how your plant reacts, maybe a 1/4 dose. Hope everything turns out good for you this time.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Apr 21, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> Mandala has some highly rated strains (Hashberry ,Satori ) and they aren't priced like they come with a rolls royce as a bonus



They aren't seeds, they are BEANS lol and when you smoke Satori you need to take a seat. Its a funny high, kicks off right away and then in about 20 minutes or so you are toast. Very easy to grow also, they do not need alot of nutes.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 21, 2008)

Definitely do the supercropping. Read over *Trillions of Atoms * thread on supercropping. It's great stuff and will definitely help with stretch. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe. I wish you the best of luck on this go-round.


----------



## godtea (Apr 22, 2008)

Who mentioned seeds?


----------



## maineharvest (Apr 24, 2008)

godtea said:
			
		

> Who mentioned seeds?






Yeah that confused me too.


----------



## BigTree420 (Apr 25, 2008)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> Yeah that confused me too.


 

im with you 2 on this one haha :bong2:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

if you feel confident, drop the money on good genetics and then take clones.


----------

